#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  MP4 omzetten naar WAV of MP3

## MusicXtra

Ik ben op zoek naar een programma waarmee ik MP3 en MP4 bestanden kan converteren naar WAV formaat. Dit omdat de USB speler in mijn Roland mengtafel enkel maar WAV bestanden af kan spelen.
Mijn zoektocht op internet levert enkel een hoop verschillende programma's op die gratis zouden zijn maar na het downloaden wordt je toch even verzocht geld over te maken om je te kunnen registreren.
Zijn er gratis werkende programma's hiervoor?

----------


## Gitarist 62

Als het voor een enkele keer is: met zamzar.com kan je online converteren. Gratis account duurt even, maar werkt verder ok.
Ik heb zelf nog een oude versie van adobe audition. mp3 file inladen en mat save as opslaan als wav gaat ook. Weet zo niet of mp4 ook te laden is.
Verder kan je audacity gebruiken (gratis) Ik heb het lang niet gebruikt, destijds moest je een extra bestandje downloaden om mp3 te kunnen lezen en schrijven (ivm rechten)

----------


## jadjong

Met ECDDA software moet dat lukken
Easy CD-DA Extractor: CD Ripper, Music Converter, CD/DVD Burner by Poikosoft

----------


## stainz

Ik gebruik altijd "AVS Audio Converter" is een prachtig programma dat alle mogelijke formaten kan omzetten.

----------


## VanVoorstStudio

Tja, ook een veel gebruikte die het kan is Nero. Niet echt PRO maar hij kan het wel. Gebruik ik weer voor de DS en MP3 speler van mijn kinderen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb Nero op mijn pc staan maar kom er niet achter hoe ik dat voor elkaar krijg....

----------


## VanVoorstStudio

Tja, Ik blijk er nu zelf ook even niet meer uit te komen met Nero. Had hiervoor versie 8 en dat ging heel eenvoudig. Die had gewoon een convertor hiervoor. Nu heb ik net mijn hele systeem plat gehad. (Kapot moederbord) En nu staat er vanalles nieuw op. Dus ook Nero 10. En daar kan ik het zo 123 ook niet meer vinden. 

Ik wil nu dus ook wel een eenvoudige tool hiervoor. Mijn dochter moet namelijk mp3 hebben en mijn zoon mp4 voor zijn DS...... Lastig. Weet het even ook niet meer.

----------


## laserguy

Free Studio, Oxelon, ...

----------


## Freek Fokker

Audacity met MP3 plugin. (hoewel die plugin volgens mij enkel nodig is om MP3 weg te schrijven.)

----------


## laserguy

De klassieke versie van Audacity ondersteunt geen MP4, enkel de nieuwe die nog in beta-stadium verkeert doet dat.

----------


## MusicXtra

Heb Oxelon geïnstalleerd en dat werk super. :Big Grin: 
Tnx voor de tips.

----------


## MusicSupport

Heren, dit kan al jaren met Winamp. Gewoon de output (bij Preferences) op DiskWriter output zetten en Winamp maakt supersnel er WAVjes van!

Zou een goede update voor de M400/M380 zijn dat tie ook MP3 speelt...

----------


## AH

any video converter, is super simpel en free.

----------


## mrVazil

gaat heel simpel met VLC mediaspeler (videolan.org). Gewoon bestand openen, en dan opslaan als kiezen, kun je een heleboel instellen.


Wel effe rekening mee houden dat mp3 en mp4 allebei gecomprimeerde formaten zijn, dus je gaat nooit het originele bestand terugkrijgen, en dat wav ongecomprimeerd is, dus gigantisch groot.

----------


## laserguy

> Wel effe rekening mee houden dat mp3 en mp4 allebei gecomprimeerde  formaten zijn, dus je gaat nooit het originele bestand terugkrijgen, en  dat wav ongecomprimeerd is, dus gigantisch groot.



Ik heb een donkerbruin vermoeden dat iemand als MusicXtra dit wel weet...

----------


## NesCio01

uhhh, Wavelab?

nee, niet gratis, maar ......

grtz

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wel effe rekening mee houden dat mp3 en mp4 allebei gecomprimeerde formaten zijn, dus je gaat nooit het originele bestand terugkrijgen, en dat wav ongecomprimeerd is, dus gigantisch groot.



Ja, dat is bekend, punt is dat de USB speler op mijn Roland M400 alleen maar WAV bestandjes afspeelt, nu ik MP3 en MP4 naar WAV kan converteren hoef ik geen CD/MP3 speler mee te nemen.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ja, dat is bekend, punt is dat de USB speler op mijn Roland M400 alleen maar WAV bestandjes afspeelt, nu ik MP3 en MP4 naar WAV kan converteren hoef ik geen CD/MP3 speler mee te nemen.



En als je op een bruiloft bent en ze komen met een CDtje aan zetten?

----------


## djspeakertje

Als er een band is lever je toch daar je verzoekjes in? Dan ga je toch niet hun optreden verpesten met een CDtje? En als er een DJ is kan je daar inleveren :Wink: . Je hebt wel een punt hoor, een CD speler heb je toch lekker in een rackje met wat andere standaard zooi zitten? (denk aan master EQ, ASL, laatje met koptelefoon en tape en talkback mic) 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> En als je op een bruiloft bent en ze komen met een CDtje aan zetten?



Het gebeurd (gelukkig) slechts heel zelden dat ik nog op bruiloften sta en op verzoek neem ik er wel een mee hoor.





> Je hebt wel een punt hoor, een CD speler heb je toch lekker in een rackje met wat andere standaard zooi zitten? (denk aan master EQ, ASL, laatje met koptelefoon en tape en talkback mic) 
>  Daan



Voordeel van digitaal mixen is juist het ontbreken van dat rackje. :Wink: 
Die losse zooi heb ik in een zijvakje bij de mixer.
Ben al jaren structureel bezig met vereenvoudiging van mijn spullen, korte XLR's met snakes, 380V distributie in mijn amp-rackjes, 4 kanaals amps, enzovoort. Dat heeft erin geresulteerd dat ik een hele dikke PA tot 12 line array kastjes en 4 dubbel 18" subs nog steeds in een VW LT kan vervoeren en voor 95% in mijn eentje kan opbouwen, bedienen en afbouwen. Dan ga ik natuurlijk niet weer terug naar een FX rack. :Big Grin:

----------

